# Which light?



## XaggressiveX (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm looking for a bright spotlight with an orange tint to it. I'm thinking about the garrity (link below) But it's only one million candlepower. The light will be used in tunnels, and supposedly the photos look better with an orange tint to them. Any ideas? Am I going to notice a signifigant different between 1 million and 2 million candlepower? 
http://www.garritylites.com/site/retail_details.php?recid=58 - Garrities One Million Candlepower spotlight.

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## flashfan (Nov 11, 2003)

Don't know of any lights that have an orange tint to them, as white light is usually the most desired light color. To achieve an orange tint, perhaps you can use a filter of some type?

Regarding candlepower, if you're not already familiar, you might want to search for information on this board regarding lumens and candlepower. Depending on your intended use, lumen ratings (overall light output) may be more important than candlepower (the "hotspot" from a light source).

Have never tried the Garrity, so can't comment on it. There is a difference between one and two million candlepower, but keep in mind that some manufacturers may "exaggerate" light output, so there could be differences there as well. (My spouse once bought me a no-name, cheapie 2 million candlepower spotlight that has one of the sorriest beams I ever saw.)

You might also want to check out the Reviews and the HID sections of this board for more information before making a decision.

Just my uninformed opinion.


----------

